# excision of vulvar mass



## jmelizon

can someone please help me with the cpt code for excision of vulva mass???


----------



## ngaines1976

what size was the mass after excision? This will make a difference on which code to choose.


----------



## jmelizon

this is what i thought too, i was gonna use 11420 codes but the surgery scheduler thinks we need to use 56620?


----------



## ngaines1976

was  the specimen sent for a biopsy? I'm geared more towards the 11420 also.  What was the post-op dx code?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

I would confirm path and usually towards the 1142X. 

56620 per EnCoder Pro

"The physician removes part or all of the vulva to treat premalignant or malignant lesions. A simple complete vulvectomy includes removal of all of the labia majora, labia minora, and clitoris, while a simple, partial vulvectomy may include removal of part or all of the labia majora and labia minora on one side and the clitoris. The physician examines the lower genital tract and the perianal skin through a colposcope. In 56620, a wide semi-elliptical incision that contains the diseased area is made."


----------

